# 1973 World Voyageur



## bikemonkey (Oct 31, 2019)

Just cleaned the chrome and refurbished this for the original owner. The wheelset was missing when it came in and a few parts were changed in the past. It will never be catalog correct again but it's in nice condition and quite an eye catcher.

23" frame in Kool Orange made in Japan by Panasonic. BB serial no. 2F3376


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 31, 2019)

Nice orange! Throughout the 1970’s Panasonic made some really good products, from radios, lamps, bikes, electric pencil sharpeners... it was all well made.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 31, 2019)

That's definitely a good looking ride and the best color during the time. Were you able to find a catalog page on it?


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 1, 2019)

Shout out to Schwinn Bike Forums for these scans.









This is the reason I did not own one back in the day...:eek:


----------



## Sven (Nov 1, 2019)

Beautiful ...Love that orange. The young woman in the ad is very hot too.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Nov 1, 2019)

Nice!
I don't think the original wheels are any great loss. They weren't anything special.
I refurbished my V21 last winter. The spokes were in bad shape, and I deemed the cost of new spokes to be more than the worth of the wheels, so I put on a better wheel set. It makes the bike even better IMHO.


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 1, 2019)

Great looking Voyageur, love that orange! My red Le Tour is a 74 and also a Panasonic frame. Sweet ride indeed.


----------

